# Harpoon Pictures



## Rich Decker (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are a few from Harpoon. The first few I took at around midnight to show non competitors what goes on at night. There were a few card games, cooks chilling and the movie was Blues Brothers. We'll add more pictures to my site from the other cameras of our team.

Myron came back to the site at AM to light his cooker and start cooking. The picture of him candying his ribs was at AM and they look pretty well cooked.

It was a great contest as usual. Harpoon treats the cooks better than any other contest. The rain didn't stop the crowd from coming to the contest, we vended and sold out all the food we brought. We can't Waite till next year.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... nn_speed=1


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics, Rich. :!:


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 24, 2006)

That contest fills up fast.. real fast..  i think they had 40 teams, but not 100% certain.. get your appy in fast next year..


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> That contest fills up fast.. real fast..  i think they had 40 teams, but not 100% certain.. get your appy in fast next year..





Bob it is a almost impossible contest for new teams to get into. They send applications to former competitors out a week before the rest go out. With the new spaces (42)  there were 80 applicants after 5 spots. Harpoon gives each team unlimited beer tokens ( I still have 300 left over from previous years) and 4 cases of beer. The iQ team cooks a awesome dinner on Friday night, they give each team a new banner and the coolest thing is there is a bag pipe band that comes down the road to lead the teams to the awards. I'm happy July is over, I'm exhausted but getting ready for Bel Air in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 25, 2006)

Here are the rest   http://www.lostnationvt.com/harpoon06.htm

I forgot about the strong man competition, they compete rain or shine!!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 25, 2006)

Once again, great pics... must have taken then on one of your  regular walks around the comps...  looks like there was alot of shade, as  opposed to most comps...... are you doing Highland., NY?.. I just got my judges thingy back, and sent it in.. Good Luck to you in Belair ..


----------



## Rich Decker (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Once again, great pics... must have taken then on one of your  regular walks around the comps...  looks like there was alot of shade, as  opposed to most comps...... are you doing Highland., NY?.. I just got my judges thingy back, and sent it in.. Good Luck to you in Belair ..



Bob, I may go down to New Paltz  to Judge or table captain. That's the weekend between Bel Air and New Holland and my gear will stay down at my mothers in the Philly area.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 25, 2006)

Just got a letter from Mike Fick......they are still looking for judges..  I'm on the judging list...Hope to see you there.. My cousin lives about an hour or so away, so I'm not sure if I'm staying there Saturday nite... but I will be there Saturday... supposed to be a nice festival. .who knows, we'll see. 

Is anyone from this forum going ???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Letter from Hudson Valley Rib Fest ... breakfast, showers, and pool.. sounds like a good one..not sure about the $75 vendors fee , but there it is


Welcome everyone. 

If you have already sent in your registration, thank you. For those who have not please do so now.
We are looking have another great event this year. We are also looking into having a kids Q, stay tune with more to follow in the next weeks. Attach is the Cooks Packet..

The Second Annual Hudson Valley RibFest, Sponsored by the Highland Rotary Club, will take place August 18, 19, and 20, 2006, at the Ulster County Fairgrounds, in New Paltz, New York. 

This is a note to those who have already registered to participate in one or both of our contests, and to folks who have either participated in last yearâ€™s contest, or whoâ€™ve expressed interest in doing so.

As usual, we shall have a NEBS grilling contest on Saturday, August 19. The KCBS BBQ contest will take place on Sunday, August 20. We are anxious to complete our contest roster, so if you havenâ€™t already done so, log on to our website: www.hudsonvalleyribfest.org to download the necessary application information and form, and send them in right away to Highland Rotary Club, P.O. Box 723, Highland, NY 12528.

NEW THIS YEAR: Tail Gate Sales. In response to requests from last yearâ€™s participants, we are offering contestants an opportunity to highlight their sponsors and or sell your own barbeque-related products. (Because of NYS health department rules, no fresh/cooked meat products may be sold.) For just $75, weâ€™ll post a special TAIL GATE sign on your grilling site, indicating that you are an approved Tail Gate vendor; youâ€™ll also be located in a prime spot in the cook-off contestantâ€™s area. (Contestants who do not have an official TAIL GATE sign will not be permitted to sell products at the Ribfest).

-Again this year, contestant will be able to use the adjacent Ulster County Pool for the nominal â€œlocalâ€


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice pics Rich.  It looks like everybody is having a great time.  Harpoon has been on my wish list for many years.   It would be quite a haul from SC but it would be worth it.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

